# 6B Raf Watches



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone have a watch that was issued to somebody serving in the Royal Air Force (particularly around world war 2), care to share a pic or any interesting history of such watches?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this last week end.I guess it's rare I only saw one other when I did a search on MWR forum it's a AM 6B\234 with a fix lug dennison case with a waltham premier 18 jewel movement the movement was made in 1940 same year as the case issue date.I wish I had the history of the original owner.I will ask the seller he did say the person he got it off of brought it with him when he moved to the USA.














































Same size as the Elgin A-11.The 6B/159 and 6B/234 made durring the war did not hack.I think they ether did a repair for the 234 mark on the back cover.And the case is a solid case no split rings.


----------

